# SB 10k Cross slide feed screw.



## atwatterkent (Dec 27, 2012)

Has anyone attempted to change the cross slide feed screw size to 1/2"-10 ACME LH thd instead of the original 7/16"-10?   I'm doing a large dial upgrade and my replacement screw is badly worn as is the nut. I have the 1/2" LH ACME tap and there seems to be enough room in the trough of the saddle to widen the nut by 1/16".
Any thoughts or suggestions would be appreciated.
Bob


----------



## Richard King (Dec 27, 2012)

If you have the room I can't see an issue.  Many times I will cut off the handle end of the screw, turn it down so it will fit into a bored hole in the end of the new on and taper lock pin it in.   Saves a lot of time turning down and cutting a key way in the new one.  Your "recycling"  ha ha.


----------



## 1sparky (Dec 29, 2012)

could you tell me where you are sourcing the large dial conversion? thanks E


----------



## atwatterkent (Dec 29, 2012)

The large dial screw has been sitting in my drawer for a couple of years. I scrapped an old rust pitted 10K, which had been sitting in someones garage near a container of battery acid I think, but I was able to salvage a few parts including the screws. I changed the compound screw right awayand never got around to the cross slide screw till now.


----------

